# Gave him my number!



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

So i gave this cute foreign busboy /assistant my number last night. If anyone has been to Ocean City, MD in the summer you know how many foreign summer workers there are.  He works at Liquid Assets in case anyone has been to OC.

Anyways i have been eyeing him since i first saw him and finally forced myself to put aside my anxiety and timidness for a sec and give him my number. Somehow, in leading up to the big event, i managed to lose hold of my slippery wine glass and break it only to have him be the busboy to get called over to help clean up the glass... i told him how sorry i was and he assured me with a smile it was okay and that it happens all the time. So after all that i still managed (dont ask me how 'cause i have no idea haha probably the wine ) to ask our nice waitress to give him my number after we left. She seemed very willing and excited to do so so i hope she remembered... we'll see how it goes. I already know its a good sign he smiles and checks me out everytime he walks by so hopefully she have him the number and he'll call!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw - well done darling, I hope you hear from him soon. Be sure to let us know x


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay I'm excited for you!  Thanks for sharing...I think hearing about other people overcoming their anxieties helps me build up my courage slowly...maybe someday i'll actually be able to do the same. I hope he calls you! :boogie


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Watch out for foreigners and their circumcised ****s. Nonetheless, congratulations I hope he gives you a call. I know I would.:yes


----------



## alphatoomega (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been on the other end of that. Its a really fun thing to happen! Anyway, contrats on your triumph.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats! 

I'm a bit envious, I could never do that aha.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

i wish more girls would make the first move


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope he calls!


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good job! Great move you did breaking the glass and then get him to clean up.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

That's cute. Congrats


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats, girl!! I envy your gumption. I don't know if I would have the courage to do that in a million years!


I hope he calls!!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

*10* comments??? Thank you so much for your encouraging posts! I never actually thought this many people would read my thread, tbh. :lol I just wanted to post it to hopefully give someone else encouragement.

*This might be long, so don't say I didn't warn you *

I wanted to wait before i updated you guys so that he would actually have enough time to be able to call me if he wanted to and if he actually was ever given my number by our waitress.

He didn't call. which is fine, though i admit i am a little blue and disappointed. But i did know from the start that there would be a good chance he wouldn't call... for a few reasons:

1. I asked the _waitress_ to give it to him after I was gone, I didn't actually give it to him myself or wait to see if she actually remembered or even gave it to the right busboy. So who knows if he ever actually got it.

2. He is eastern european and english isn't his first language so having to call a girl and speak a foreign language is probably a daunting thought and probably isn't ideal for him.

3. I admittedly waited till the last minute because of my anxiety and fear of rejection. the foreign workers (who stay only for the summer; some actually are lucky enough to get to work there year-round if they're needed/good enough) all leave and go back home by the end of august. so whats the point of calling a girl only week(s) before you have to go home probably to never see her again? I don't blame him that he didn't call (if he actually _did_ receive my number).

oh well, i knew he probably wouldn't call if he ever was handed my number and still did it anyway. I need to do it for me. i needed to know i _could_ still make the first move and talk to guys...actually overcome my fear so i wouldn't look back and regretfully think _"what if i had actually given him my number...? what could have come out of it...?"_

I am actually going back to every weekend for the until the end of september and I LOVE Liquid Assets so I'm sure I'll see him again before he leaves. I don't know anything else about him besides what I told you guys and I don't want to interrupt him at work so I can't really talk to him.... I may ask the waitress if she gave him my number if she is working next time I go... Who knows. Just kinda sucks not knowing for sure if he even got my number 



Riles said:


> Watch out for foreigners and their circumcised ****s. Nonetheless, congratulations I hope he gives you a call. I know I would.:yes


First part of your comment I will choose to ignore and find it immature and totally unnecessary, its not in the size etc, its how you use it  but thank you for your sweet compliment nonetheless 



woot said:


> i wish more girls would make the first move


I know, me too. I think its great if the girl shows the initiative. Unfortunately I've learned its not a very common or encouraged "practice" in the US.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

This is great. Guys generally love it when a girl initiates things.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Too bad that he didn't call you. As you said, maybe the waitress didn't give him your number or maybe he didn't know much english or whatever. The point is that you did the first move and that's was very brave thing to do. With that attitude and facing your fears I think that you'll overcome SA really soon.:yes


----------

